# Messenger Bag for my 5D3+24-70+70-200



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi,

I have been in the web to find a messenger type camera bag for travelling. I want the bag to be the slimmest possible, considering I will be carrying a 5D3 it will be difficult, with capacity for my 5D3+24-70+70-200 f2.8, well padded and that shouldn't look like 'this is a camera bag'. 
I have in mind the Tamrac Rally 6, Tamrac Adventure Messenger 4 and Manfrotto Unica III Messenger so, experience with these, as well as other suggestions will be very welcomed. I would prefer a price under $100 if possible.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been in the web to find a messenger type camera bag for travelling. I want the bag to be the slimmest possible, considering I will be carrying a 5D3 it will be difficult, with capacity for my 5D3+24-70+70-200 f2.8, well padded and that shouldn't look like 'this is a camera bag'.
> I have in mind the Tamrac Rally 6, Tamrac Adventure Messenger 4 and Manfrotto Unica III Messenger so, experience with these, as well as other suggestions will be very welcomed. I would prefer a price under $100 if possible.
> Thanks in advance


I don't have any experience with those bags but I wouldn't worry about being under $100 if you're looking for something that's going to be carrying close to $7,000 of gear in it...


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 30, 2014)

Think Tank Retrospective 20 will fit your gear nicely and is a great bag all around. In pinestone color instead of black it does not scream "i am a camera bag". Somewhat more rhan 100 bucks though, but well worth it.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 30, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Think Tank Retrospective 20 will fit your gear nicely and is a great bag all around. In pinestone color instead of black it does not scream "i am a camera bag". Somewhat more rhan 100 bucks though, but well worth it.


I liked this camera bag. Kind of 'retro' style with plenty of room.

Thanks


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Yes, you are totally right in assuring protection of expensive gear is paramount. Just that I saw these from Tamrac and Manfrotto at very good prices


----------



## qwRad (Sep 30, 2014)

I have the Tamrac Rally 6 *5* and use it occasionally with my 5D3 + 24-105L + 70-200 f/2.8 II and it leaves the third space left for one lens (you could fit a UWA zoom there or two small primes stacked) or a flash. The outside mesh pockets are also useful for carrying flashes/gorillapod/blower or misc items. The front zippered pocket fits a couple of filters and spare batteries + cleaning cloths and lenspens etc. nicely.

Mind you that it is not very feasible to carry the 5D3 with 70-200 attached in the bag if you want to fit much else there, you have to lay the combo sideways into the bag and you can fit some small lenses in the compartments under the lens barrels but nothing too big. Also if you use a grip on the body it is possible to squeeze the camera in the bag but it is not designed to fit well and will be bulging pretty badly.

Something I sometimes wish is the ability to add a small ultrabook into the bag with my other gear but unfortunately the compartment in there is too small for any 13" laptops and only works for tablets but those fit well even with nongripped 5D3+24-105+70-200 in there.

I wouldn't call the bag extremely well padded but there is enough protection for small bumps if you handle it carefully. Overall I'm quite happy with it for the price.

EDIT: I have the Rally 5 and not the 6, difference being the 5 has the small compartment for a tablet and the 6 does not but otherwise they seem to be basically the same.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 30, 2014)

+1 on the Think Tank Retrospective, I have the Retrospective 7 fits my 5DMKIII with 24-70 F2.8, 70-200mm F2.8 and a flash + diffuser, and all the rest of my accessories like batteries etc brilliant comfortable bag. Its very discrete


----------



## NunoMatos (Sep 30, 2014)

+1 on the Think Tank Retrospective 20


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 2, 2014)

tomscott said:


> +1 on the Think Tank Retrospective, I have the Retrospective 7 fits my 5DMKIII with 24-70 F2.8, 70-200mm F2.8 and a flash + diffuser, and all the rest of my accessories like batteries etc brilliant comfortable bag. Its very discrete



I just ordered mine. Thank you all!


----------



## meson1 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have the Thinktank Retrospective 7 in the Pinestone colour. Used it for my 5DIII, 24-70, 16-35 and a 600EX-RT and a bunch of filters, batts, memory cards and a Rocket Blower.

Took it to Lisbon. Lugged it around everywhere, up and down hills (and Lisbon is quite hilly). Bag was comfortable. Never a problem. Never fatigued, even carrying all that gear. And I'm not the healthiest guy in the world.

I reckon you'd do well with any of the Retrospective family.


----------



## slclick (Oct 2, 2014)

Timbuk 2 will never let you down


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2014)

I have several bags: The Thinktank Retrospective 20 works great for carrying the 1DX body with 70-200 f2.8 II lens attached, and there is room for a second lens, but the Vanguard Heralder 38 is what I use when I'm carrying two bodies with lenses attached (1DX with 70-200 f2.8 attached & 5DMIII with 24-70 f2.8), plus I have room for my Speedlite 600 & the Sigma 35mm f1.4 Art lens.

The Vanguard 38 bag only costs $117, which is a bargain compared to Thinktank, plus you can attach a tripod to the Vanguard bag.

http://www.adorama.com/VGTH38.html


----------



## MacroBug (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm also looking for a discrete bag. A few people stated the Think Tank Retrospective 7 holds a 5DIII, 24-70 2.8 and 70-200 2.8. Will it hold a gripped 5DII with those two 2.8 lenses, or would I have to look at the Retrospective 10? Thanks for great feedback on bags!!!


----------



## gregorywood (Oct 3, 2014)

slclick said:


> Timbuk 2 will never let you down



+1

Actually +5...I have that many, yes.


----------



## slclick (Oct 3, 2014)

gregorywood said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Timbuk 2 will never let you down
> ...



I have 3, my son has one. You can get an inset if the 'snoop' isn't right for you, they're pretty much bomb proof


----------



## LightandMotion (Oct 3, 2014)

Suggest Crumpler 7 million dollar home. A bit of a Tardis. It fits a 1dx with L plate, 70-200 f2.8IS and both the 15mm and 21mm Zeiss distagon comfortably.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 3, 2014)

MacroBug said:


> I'm also looking for a discrete bag. A few people stated the Think Tank Retrospective 7 holds a 5DIII, 24-70 2.8 and 70-200 2.8. Will it hold a gripped 5DII with those two 2.8 lenses, or would I have to look at the Retrospective 10? Thanks for great feedback on bags!!!



I think it will struggle. There are 3 compartments, middle is where you put the camera. If you put a grip on you may have to put it sideways and it will probably overlap one of the other lens pockets.

There are bigger bags in the lineup but the 7 is quite big as it is and the one up is a big bag physically.


----------



## jpaana (Oct 3, 2014)

I've been traveling with Lowepro Pro Messenger 180 AW using 5D3 and 16-35, 24-70 and 70-200 2.8 II trinity and been very happy with it.


----------

